# Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?



## RalfWiggum (17. Juni 2010)

*Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Ich habe folgendes Problem, unter Last wird meine CPU (P8400) 99C° heiß und die GPU (9600M GT) über 100C° heiß.
Der Lüfter dreht sich. Die Temperaturen habe ich mit MSI Afterburner und Notebook Hardware Control gemessen. Sind sie verlässlich?
Sind die Temperaturen zu hoch? Wenn ja, was kann ich dagegen tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Schwini (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

wo stand denn dien Notebook drauf? Wenn du die Temperaturen z.B. im Bett auf deiner Decke gemessen hast, ist das nartürlich andres, als wenn du es auf einer kühlen Metallplatte hast. 

PS: Ich hab mal was von Notebookkühlern gelesen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob solche Dinger etwas taugen, hab sie noch nie ausprobiert..

Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## RalfWiggum (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Das Notebook steht auf einem Schreibtisch.

edit: Im IDE sind GPU und CPU bei 57C°


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

An sich isses nicht ZU heiß, solang Du keine Fehler hast    kannst vlt. auch mal speedfan und GPU-Z als alternative Software nehmen.


----------



## Schwini (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

aber wenn man ein Gerät vor sich stehen hat, das die gleiche Temperatur erreicht, wie kochendes Wasser ist sicherlich kein schönes Gefühl.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Die Fa. Acer hat mit ihren Notebooks kein gutes Belüftungskonzept! Hatte mit nem 5920G auch Temps um die 50 Grad im Idle! Unter Last stiegen sie bis zu 90 Grad an (CPU) aber mehr auch nicht.

Mein Toshiba jetzt hat im Idle sehr gute 35-39 Grad im Idle und unter last bis zu 64 Grad mit Prime95 also bei 100% auslastung. Beim zocken bleibt er so bei 50 Grad stehen. 

Eine Lüfterplatte bringt schon was hab mir aber mehr davon versprochen aber die Temps werden teils im leerlauf bis zu 5 Grad gesenkt und unter Last etwas mehr!


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Also mein Acer Aspire 2920 hat Temperaturen von 47°C im Idle und 78°C unter Last (Prime95), aber diese hab ich erst erreicht als ich die Original-WLP gegen die PK-1 ausgetauscht habe.
Vorher lagen alle 5°C höher.


----------



## RalfWiggum (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Bringt ein  Notebook kühler viel? Denn für 5C° gebe ich keine 20 € aus, da wären die Temperaturen ja immernoch bei 90 C°...

So, hab das Notebook nochmal unter Last gestellt und bemerkt, dass nach kurzer Zeit das Throttling der CPU beginnt. Sie taktet sich auf 2x 1,06 ghz herunter.
http://img341.imageshack.us/i/hotn.jpg/http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/777/hotn.jpg

Ist es also doch zu heiß?
Wenn ja, was habe ich für eine Garantie bzw. kann ich es umtauschen oder reparieren lassen? (Habe das Notebook vor einem Jahr bei Media Markt gekauft)

edit: Ich glaube GPU z gibt falsche Werte an, denn sie stimmen nicht mit dem Afterburner überein.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

aber wenn sich der Prozzi runtertaktet zum selbstschutz ist das falsch. Ergo sofort zu MM und einschicken lassen. Beschreibe dein Problem und mache vorher noch ein Test mit z.B Prime95. Temps und lauflänge aufschreiben oder irgendwie merken und das Notebook wegschicken.

Nach erhalt sofort nachfragen, was die ausgebessert haben. Vorher vielleicht schonmal anmerken lassen, dass du dazu eine schriftliche stellungnahme haben möchtest. Wenn das Teil zuhause ist, sofort wieder Testen mit dem gleichen Programm und hoffen, das es besser ist. Sollte dieses nicht der Fall sein, sofort wieder einschicken lassen. 

Das kann zwar alles nervig sein aber immer noch lieber die lauferrei in der Garantiezeit als wenn sie vorbei ist und das Laptop raucht ab wegen zu hohen Temps.

Ich würde auch noch nicht die Lüfter reinigen oder sonstiges. Das kann schön die Fa. Acer machen. 

Coretemp zeigt dir z.B auch an, wie heiß die Kerne max. werden dürfen. Bei deinem Prozzi sind es glaube ich so ca. 105 Grad. Wenn diese nun unter Last schon an die 100 Grad rankommen, brauchen die dir ja kaum erzählen, dass das normal ist. 

Es sollten schon min. 15-20 Grad noch spielraum sein von max. Last zu Kernabschaltung bei z.B 105 Grad.

Es ist ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, bei einem neuen Produkt erstmal noch zusätzliche Sachen kaufen zu müssen, damit das eigentlich halbwegs normal läuft!


----------



## Cey (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Hatte gleiches Prob bei meinem Acer 5930G. Habs eingeschickt, die haben Kühllösung erneuert, Problem war weg... für 3 Monate ^^ Kaufn Kühlpad und undervolte deine CPU ggf, aber mit Kühlpad np bei mir. Ggf Laptop bissl häher stellen damit es ebsser Luft ansuagen kann. Kühlpad ist aber sicherste Sache und verhindert underclocking


----------



## Creyel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Acer Aspire ist nicht zu empfehlen.
Kühlkonzept ist nicht ausgereift, Überhitzung nach der Garantiezeit sind die Folgen mit hohen Reperaturkosten verbunden, bis hin zum Totalschaden (Im Sinne von CPU+Graka).

Diese Erfahrung musste ich leider vor einem Monat auch machen, so wie tausende andere Leute,
man sollte gemeinsam zum Verbraucherschutz gehen ggf. sogar Anklagen, es gibt Fälle wo Leute sich am Laptop verbrannt haben.

Ich jedenfalls bekomme nichts weiter als einen Kostenvoranschlag um 29€ von Acer, wo sie mir sagen was kaputt wäre und wieviel mich das kosten würde, das wars auch schon wieder.
Ggf bieten sie noch an für 50€ das Laptop zu schrotten.

Meine Computertischplatte, war an der Unterseite sehr sehr heiß ... sollte also deutlich machen wie heiß die Aspire Reihe werden kann, vorallem 5920/5930.

Regelmäßg putzen, undervolten, Kühlpads kaufen - oder wenn möglich am besten umtauschen gegen anderes Laptop.


----------



## George94 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Acer Aspire 8930G - zu heiß?*

Habe ähnliches Problem mit meinem Acer Aspire 5920G der schon 3Jahre alt ist und unter last beim GPU mit FurMark 1.8.2 schnell auf 85°C kommt und der CPU mit HeavyLoad 2.4 auf 80°C ebenfalls schnell ist. Dazu nicht zu vergessen habe ich eine Kühlplatte mit 3 Ventilatoren mit ~1.500Rpm von CoolerMaster. Dazu kommen noch die guten eigenschaften der Leistung bei der GPU Benchmark erreiche ich bei 1280x800Pixel um die 3Fps mit der NVIDIA 8600M GT. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist zwar nicht groß nur 2GB DDR2 aber diese sind bei den Benchmarkprogrammen nicht ausgelasstet. Zusätzlich überwache ich die Temperaturen mit CPUID Hardware Monitor 1.16.0
Die Ruhetemperaturen betragen wie man sieht CPUID Ruhe, 52°C am CPU mit Kühlplatte und am GPU 59°C. Unter Last sieht das dann so aus, wo man auf die max. werte bei der gpu schauen muss . Das Tool selber nach 10Min im Betrieb FurMark und HeavyLoad.
Sind die Werte O.K oder wie ist das anzusehen und die Fps mit 3 ist das reichlich wenig. In Spielen wie BC2 hab ich auch sehr geringe werte. Was meint ihr?


----------

